
My Analysis of the Philosophy in Westworld - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/analysis-philosophy-westworld/#gs.rYrc40U
======
draw_down
Um, there are absolutely zero spoilers here. Good piece though!

Though I basically agree, I would only push back slightly by pointing out that
the "struggles" encountered by humans in the park are guaranteed to play out
in their favor. If you want to screw or kill someone you just do. Not so on
the outside. Also, on the outside there are consequences, not so inside the
park. To wit, bullets don't harm humans in the park.

